# First go on photoshop cs3



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres my first attempt on photoshop
i didnt have a tripod for the camera so its hard to get it to match up correctly.
any tips and hints will be grate








cheers Paul


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Looks great........I've got to learn how to do that.......:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

its not amazing but you need a tripod to get it exact as you can see the overlaps, i ve tried to blend it in but still shows badly.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

prestige-detailer said:


> its not amazing but you need a tripod to get it exact as you can see the overlaps, i ve tried to blend it in but still shows badly.


If you could get that right I reckon it'd look quite trick.. Might even be after one for myself:thumb:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

aldi had some camera tripods in today...no i have no idea how much did not look....but being aldi they will prob be very good and cheep


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

cheers mate will have a look next time im popping by


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

prestige-detailer said:


> its not amazing but you need a tripod to get it exact as you can see the overlaps, i ve tried to blend it in but still shows badly.


as you said m8,it takes time but keep at it.

cool pic:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

on the layer of the engine press Ctrl + t,

this allows you to move and spin/distort the image so you can get it to fit better


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Its a piece of cake if you get the tripod mate, you seem to have the technique down pat so if you can just get the images identical (tripod req'd) then itl be ace!!!


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

This was my first attempt a few weeks ago


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Are there any guides for this ? like the OOB guides ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm
this tutorial has loads of guides for most things on photoshop think i found the link on here!


----------



## Mortiki_UK (Jul 7, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> on the layer of the engine press Ctrl + t,
> 
> this allows you to move and spin/distort the image so you can get it to fit better


Just a note on this after you press CTRL-T, hold the SHIFT key whilst manipulating the layer, this will keep the proportions of the layer.

Also, why not just use a soft eraser on the overlap bits you dont want, or use the Polygonal lasso tool to select areas, then use a feather of 1, then delete the area.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

detailfinish said:


> This was my first attempt a few weeks ago


Hey Damon thats really cool, have you tried it without the reflection on the bonnet (yeah I know impossible on your motor...) it helps when you drop the opacity of the top layer?
bit like mine?









Ok scratch that, just looked at the 2 images and prefer yours Hmmmmmmm !


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Tripod is essential for these photoshop's. Mine has a small reflection on the bonnet too;


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

I'm going to have to give this a try.....!


----------

